# Sound stage relo, acoustical thoughts please



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Originally to be located on the left wall and incurring reflection and placement issues, if it makes a big difference I can build a wall in the center facing the house front and drape covered window/walls.

It would eliminate having to pull the towers 3-4’ out from the wall (as there would be none), optimize surround locations correctly and provide good rear locations if I decided to use them, and the sloped ceiling would now run parallel to the mains vs. opposing them.

The back of the new wall would face the kitchen; I could also add additional cabs/shelving and separate the rooms more.

Just a random thought, but I would Shirley appreciate your input before I go any further.

As always, thanks in advance for providing me with such a knowledgeable group of folks to gain insight from.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Bahtman said:


> Originally to be located on the left wall and incurring reflection and placement issues, if it makes a big difference I can build a wall in the center facing the house front and drape covered window/walls.
> 
> It would eliminate having to pull the towers 3-4’ out from the wall (as there would be none), optimize surround locations correctly and provide good rear locations if I decided to use them, and the sloped ceiling would now run parallel to the mains vs. opposing them.


Your towers being 3-4' out from the wall is a good thing and that setup is more symmetrical. Add a bunch of diffusers and you will have a killer setup for Music. I can see that room giving you a really nice sound stage for some large scale Classical music. 

But I would hate to have that large window facing the tv.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Blacklightning said:


> Your towers being 3-4' out from the wall is a good thing and that setup is more symmetrical


Which one is more symmetrical?

Agreed 3-4 foot out from the back wall is advised but the looks??
And moving the mlp rearward effects the LS location. It's about 80 degrees as it sits now.
I'm assuming that's b/c their rear ported. Would adding some type of panel to the wall allow a closer location?
And if there is NO back wall as in the new location, would that not serve the same purpose?




Blacklightning said:


> But I would hate to have that large window facing the tv.


From the TV to the windows is 24', facing east and movies here are only viewed at night.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Bahtman said:


> Which one is more symmetrical?


This one











Bahtman said:


> Would adding some type of panel to the wall allow a closer location?
> And if there is NO back wall as in the new location, would that not serve the same purpose?


I do not understand what you are saying.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Blacklightning said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll try to make it a bit easier.

I have 2 possible sound stage locations.

Number one: From the open kitchen/dining area facing towards the wall of windows, it would be on the left wall as shown in drawing 1 and 2.
The room width there (l to r) is 22' but I'd have to pull the speakers 4' out and the MLP back as well. As such, the surrounds aren't close to the recommended angles and rears, if added, hard to place.


Number 2: Separate the big open between the kitchen/dining/living area with a shorter (maybe 6') wall (length to be determined).

The new wall side facing the kitchen could contain cabs/shelving and on the opposing side, the TV and LCR's
Now there would be no wall to pull the LR from and the distance from the TV to the window wall is about 25'.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Blacklightning said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was asking is that rather than pulling the mains out 4' from the wall, would some type of panel serve the same purpose?

Thanks' for the clarification on which one is more symmetrical. Seemed obvious to me, but your post wasn't.

Cheers


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Bahtman said:


> What I was asking is that rather than pulling the mains out 4' from the wall, would some type of panel serve the same purpose?
> 
> Cheers


Same purpose as what? I see nothing wrong with this setup.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Blacklightning said:


> Same purpose as what? I see nothing wrong with this setup.


Agreed. Using the new sound stage in the center facing the windows will eliminate a "back wall" altogether.


Of the US on the 16th. 

Will follow up in May

Thanks for the thoughts and input.


----------

